# New catapults.



## ian pearce (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys just want to say can you checkout new catapults on e-bay under the name wildbeast they are fine catapults i own some of them myself and wildbeast is a great guy look them up you wont be dissappointed thank you :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I look around but I can not find anything, i looked on e-bay.co.uk is that right ??

Thanks mr.teh :wave:


----------

